# refrigerated vans



## callumblackwood (Nov 11, 2012)

Please I am hoping someone can help,

Does anyone have or know where I can rent a refrigerated/freezer van for 24 hours. I have called all the major companies and hire places in Portugal, they either don't have one or they are already out on lease.

Please any help will be gratefully received.

Thanks in advance,

Callum.


----------

